# NTaW's 40k List Corner



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I post a lot of lists, to varying degrees of response. Taking a note from Venomlust's book, I figure I'll post them all to one thread instead of littering the boards with a bunch of lists across several different subcategories. At the moment, I am making lists out of the following Factions:

Blood Angels
Dark Angels (Deathwing, really)
Astra Militarum
Imperial Fists
Grey Knights
Inquisition
Assassins
Necrons

I currently play just about any points level up to 3k, but as you can see from the list the collection has a bit of range for total assembled models. There is obviously an Imperial focus to this, with a dash of Necrons for that bland metallic flavour, but once I get a larger place and get my income back to a more stable place I've been considering adding Tyranids and Chaos Daemons to the mix. Here are a couple of my most recent and successful lists to get things going:

*Fist of the Emperor 2k: Imperial Fists with Grey Knights, Inquisitor, and Assassin*

--Imperial Fist Combined Arms Detachment--

Librarian - Mastery Level 2 (Telepathy), Terminator Armour, Shield Eternal

5x Assault Terminators - 5x Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields
Land Raider Redeemer w/ Multi Melta

6x man Tactical squad - Vet. Sergeant, Plasma Gun 
Razorback w/ Twin Linked Heavy Bolters

6x man Tactical squad - Vet. Sergeant, Plasma Gun 
Razorback w/ Twin Linked Heavy Bolters

9x man Devastator squad - Vet. Sergeant, 3x Lascannons

--Inquisitorial Detachment--

Coteaz (Divination)

--Assassinorum Detachment--

Vindicare Assassin

--Grey Knights Nemesis Strike Force Detachment--

Librarian - Mastery Level 3 (Sanctic), Terminator Armour, Nemesis Force Hammer

5x Grey Knight Terminators - 3x Nemesis Force Halberds, Nemesis Force Hammer and Stave, Incinerator
Land Raider Redeemer w/ Multi Melta

This list actually swept my buddy's Chaos Marine list without losing a single full unit. Big ups to Invisibility on the Hammernators that time around, plus the Assassin basically taking out a tank per turn pretty reliably. Coteaz hangs out with the Devastators casting Prescience, which stacks with the Siege Masters Chapter Tactic quite nicely. Plus, 8 Mastery Level points really lets me do what I want in the Psychic Phase. I've even denied a few crucially timed Blessings!

*Death From Above 3k: Dark Angels, Blood Angels, Grey Knights, Inquisition, Assasin*

--Dark Angels Combined Arms Detachment (Primary)--

Belial - Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield

5x Deathwing Knights

5x Deathwing Terminators - Plasma Cannon, Cyclone Missile Launcher, 3x Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields

5x Deathwing Terminators - Plasma Cannon, 3x Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields

--Blood Angels Combined Arms Detachment--

Librarian - Mastery Level 2 (Biomancy most often), Jump Pack

Furioso Dreadnought - Frag Cannon, Power Fist, Heavy Flamer
Drop Pod

Furioso Dreadnought - Frag Cannon, Power Fist, Heavy Flamer
Drop Pod

Sanguinary Priest - Power Sword, Jump Pack

10x man Assault squad - 2x Melta Guns, Power Fist on Sergeant
Drop Pod

10x man Assault Squad - 2x Flamers, 2x Hand Flamers on Sergeant

Stormraven Gunship - Twin Linked Multi Melta and Lascannon

Stormraven Gunship - Twin Linked Multi Melta and Assault Cannon, Hurricane Bolter sponsons

--Grey Knights Nemesis Strike Force Detachment--

Librarian - Mastery Level 3 (Sanctic), Terminator Armour, Nemesis Force Hammer

5x Grey Knight Terminators - 3x Nemesis Force Halberds, Nemesis Force Hammer and Stave, Incinerator

--Assassinorum Detachment--

Callidus Assassin

--Inquisitorial Detachment--

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor - 3x Servo Skulls

--Fortification--

Aegis Defense Line - Comms Relay

I love this list. It's literally all my favourite things in one place, and really the way I see war in the 41st millennium. The only things in my deployment zone will be the ADL and the Inquisitor, both out of sight and far away from the enemy. Aside from that the Assassin infiltrates right next to/slightly out of sight of what she's to kill T1, and the Servo Skulls get spread across no-man's land effectively covering it with reduced Deep Strike scatter and denying enemy infiltration. Two Drop Pods and three Terminator squads guaranteed to show up T1, with optional Grey Knight seasoning on a 3+. The rest of the army is pretty much going to show up T2 barring stupid dice or my enemy having a Barrage weapon/T1 Deep Strike units that can take the Comms Relay from the Inquisitor. The whole thing has a very thematic and fluffy feel in my opinion but is pretty god damned intense to face, or so says the one dude who's faced it thus far. Granted, he faced the version without Stormravens and the ADL at 2.5k. The addition of the fliers will definitely help give this list the shooting presence that it was lacking at that points level.

SO MUCH MORE TO COME, I'm just tired of typing at this point.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

*Forces Requisitioned 2k: Astra Militarum, Inquisition, Assassin*

--Inquisitorial Detachment--

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor - Rad Grenades, Mastery Level 1 (Prescience), Force Sword, Bolt Pistol

--Astra Militarum Combined Arms Detachment--

Primaris Psyker - Mastery Level 2 (Pyromancy), Force Axe

Primaris Psyker - Mastery Level 2 (Pyromancy), Force Axe

Primaris Psyker - Mastery Level 2 (Pyromancy), Force Axe

Company Command Squad - Chimera

Veteran squad - 2x Melta Guns, Flamer, Chimera

Veteran squad - 2x Melta Guns, Flamer, Chimera

Veteran squad - 2x Melta Guns, Flamer, Chimera

Platoon Command Squad
30x man Infantry Platoon - 3x Autocannons, 3x Flamers
Special Weapons Team - 3x Flamers

Vendetta Gunship

Leman Russ Battle Tank - hull and sponson Heavy Bolters

Leman Russ Battle Tank - hull and sponson Heavy Bolters

Leman Russ Demolisher - hull and sponson Heavy Bolters

--Assassinorum Detachment--

Vindicare Assassin


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This is the 2k Imperial Fist list that I'm working toward. I have about half of it, key things missing are the Stormtalons and the Vindicators but I desperately need to paint and get storage options for what I currently have before buying up more vehicles. The only thing that would really slow down this list is if the Rhino/Razorbacks that I have somehow get validated in an updated Blood Angel Codex. They are currently red, and pending the rules in that book (whenever GW plans to release it) may just be re-painted yellow. One day though, this will be mine:

*Mobile Response 2k: Imperial Fists*

Librarian - Terminator Armour, Force Staff, Mastery Level 2 (Biomancy or Telekinesis)

5x man Assault Terminators - 5x Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields
Land Raider Redeemer w/ Multi-Melta

10x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Veteran Sergeant
Rhino

10x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Veteran Sergeant
Rhino

10x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Veteran Sergeant
Rhino

Stormtalon Gunship - Twin Linked Assault Cannon, Typhoon Missile Launcher

Stormtalon Gunship - Twin Linked Assault Cannon, Typhoon Missile Launcher

10x man Devastator squad - 4x Lascannons, Veteran Sergeant

Vindicator - Siege Shield, Pintle Stormbolter

Vindicator - Siege Shield, Pintle Stormbolter


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Shiver me tits! New Blood Angel Codex, new lists. Here's a 1000 point one that I was rolling around in my mind.

Chaplain

Sanguinary Priest - Power Sword

7x Death Company - 2x Power Axes in a Drop Pod

Furioso - Frag Cannon, Heavy Flamer in a Drop Pod

Furioso - Frag Cannon, Heavy Flamer in a Drop Pod

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun in a Razorback w/ Twin Linked Heavy Bolter

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun in a Razorback w/ Twin Linked Heavy Bolter


It's a little thin, but I'm still getting used to the Codex. I'm really digging the idea of jump Death Company with Astorath as my chief combat unit, but I don't own Astorath yet....and need another box of DC models as well as to bust off a few normal packs and magnetize jump packs on the others.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I think this is gunna be my 1000 point Blood Angel list to bring out to the local GW. Got my ass handed to me by some Tau, mostly because I forgot two of my Drop Pods and improvised a much less aggressive list.

*Baal Strike Force Detachment*

Priest - Power Sword, Bolt Pistol, Melta Bombs

Furioso - Frag Cannon, Heavy Flamer, Drop Pod

Furioso - Frag Cannon, Heavy Flamer, Drop Pod

5x man Scout squad - Sniper Rifles, Camo Cloaks

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Razorback with Extra Armour

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Razorback with Extra Armour

9x man Assault squad - Power Fist, 2x Melta Guns, Drop Pod

Priest goes with the Assault squad to help them survive with a bit of FnP lovin'. If they do, they assault the following turn with +1WS/S/I which is always nice. Depending on what is on the table on my opponent's end, it's two Furiosos or one and the Assault squad. Razorbacks move to support the Drop Pods, Scouts harass what they can.

To bump this up to 1250, I dropped the Scouts and added in a Baal Predator and Stormraven Gunship. I think I like it more at this point level and will bring what I need for both when I head out to play. What's nice about this (these) lists is that they're almost entirely painted.

First model buy of my own when I get back to that financially is Astorath and another box of Death Company, because Jump Packs are SO DAMN CHEAP for them now. Here's the 1500 point list I'll be throwing down with when that comes about:

*Baal Strike Force Detachment*

Astorath

5x man Death Company - Bolt Pistols/Chainswords, Power Fist, Jump Packs

Furioso - Frag Cannon, Heavy Flamer, Drop Pod

Furioso - Frag Cannon, Heavy Flamer, Drop Pod

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Razorback

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Razorback

5x man Tactical squad - Plasma Gun, Razorback

10x man Assault squad - Power Fist, 2x Melta Guns, Drop Pod

Stormraven - Twin Linked Lascannon and Multi Melta

Can't wait to run this (and other Astorath) lists.


----------

